# Radon Slide 140 Bilder gesucht!



## ipodmac23 (6. Januar 2014)

Hi Leute,

da ich mir ein neues Bike zulegen werde, welches wahrscheinlich das Radon Slide 140 7.0 2014 wird, wollte ich mir noch ein paar Bilder zu dem Bike angucken. Wäre schön wenn jemand hier von dem 2014 er Modell jemand Bilder posten könnte bei denen man auch mal nen paar andere Ansichten hat als auf der Radon Seite. Mir kommt es so vor als ob der Vorbau sehr hoch ist oder der Vorbau sehr stark nach oben gewölbt ist. Wäre schön wenn jemand auch davon ein paar Bilder hier reinstellen könnte. Ich weiß es gibt auf der Radon Seite die 360° Funktion allerdings würde ich das Bike halt gern auch mal an Tageslicht sehen, bevor ich es bestelle 
Bei Mr. Google hab ich schon nach anderen Bildern gesucht nur bis auf eins wo man es nur so halb sieht hab ich echt nichts weiteres gefunden.

Achso und noch ne Frage zu dem Bike. Was sollte ich dort als erstes verbessern außer ne Sattelstütze?
Ich hab auf anderen Seiten gelesen das vor Allem der Lenker, Griffe und Vorbau gewechselt werden sollen stimmt das?


----------



## filiale (6. Januar 2014)

Grundsätzlich muß gar nichts gewechselt werden. Alles paßt wunderbar zusammen. Es ist nämlich lediglich eine pers. Vorliebe etwas zu tauschen nachdem man gefahren ist und meint dass etwas nicht paßt. Das Rad funktioniert ab Werk einwandfrei mit allem was dran geschraubt ist. Wenn Du nach ein paar 100km der Meinung bist damit gut zurecht zu kommen, kannste Dir immer noch Gedanken machen. Aber erstmal fahren und dann überlegen ob die Geometrie so paßt oder es Korrekturen bedarf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ipodmac23 (6. Januar 2014)

ok werde ich dann tun. gibt's noch Leute die ein Bild von dem bike haben?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (6. Januar 2014)

Wie oft denn  noch?

Zum Bike gibts hier genug, warum nicht da lesen und in einem deiner tausend Threads weitermachen?


----------



## ipodmac23 (6. Januar 2014)

Es gibt viele Infos hier ja aber kaum Bilder. Darum geht's mir ja auch
Mir gehts bei den bildern um das 2014er modell.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (6. Januar 2014)

Haben wahrscheinlich noch nicht allzuviel Leute ;-)

Hier kauft das groß der Leute m.M. nach auch eher das 150er.


----------



## ipodmac23 (7. Januar 2014)

Ok, war mir irgentwie klar aber irgenjemanden muss es doch geben der das bike besitzt


----------



## ipodmac23 (11. Januar 2014)

Gibts noch jemanden?
Wenn ja einfach nachricht mit bildern schreiben


----------



## Pizzaplanet (11. Januar 2014)

Immer noch nit ;-)


----------



## ipodmac23 (11. Januar 2014)

Schade


----------



## Pizzaplanet (11. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub da kannst du noch lange warten bis da was kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ipodmac23 (11. Januar 2014)

Hm ja mal gucken irgentwann wird schon was kommen


----------



## Beaumont (14. Januar 2014)

Ich hab ein 140er von 2012, da wurde aber schon einiges getauscht, in meinem Album findest du Bilder davon!


----------



## Tomak (16. Januar 2014)

.....und ich das 2013er....

Wie oben schon geschrieben *muss *an dem Bike erst mal nichts getauscht werden.

Ich habe eine Variostütze,XT - Bremsen, 2-fach mit Bash, kleine Kettenführung und Hans Dampf in EVO Mischung verbaut.
Jetzt im Winter kommt noch ein breiterer LRS drauf.

Das sind alles persönliche Vorlieben - das Bike ist out of the Box schon mal tauglich !

...und mit den Bildern musst du dich halt noch gedulden.......

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## ipodmac23 (16. Januar 2014)

Ok danke für die tipps
Ja das werde ich


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Januar 2014)

Bestells dir halt endlich, damit ich dann ein paar Bilder sehen kann.


----------



## ipodmac23 (17. Januar 2014)

Ne ich werde noch bissel warten. Vielleicht kommt es ja auch noch im tagesangebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ipodmac23 (11. Februar 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Bestells dir halt endlich, damit ich dann ein paar Bilder sehen kann.



Ich habs bestellt nächste woche werden dann wohl sicher einige bilder kommen
Kann se dir dann gern auch privat schicken wenn es dich interessiert


----------



## sp00n82 (11. Februar 2014)

Ach, hab mich jetzt eher auf das 150 fixiert, und warte da auf das Tagesangebot.
Wobei ich gerne das 150 in der Optik vom 140 hätte.


----------



## ipodmac23 (11. Februar 2014)

Welches 150?
Das 9.0 war letztens im Angebot. das 8.0 glaube war auch schon aber schon ne weile her.


----------



## sp00n82 (11. Februar 2014)

8er. Müsste wohl bald wieder mal kommen.


----------



## ipodmac23 (11. Februar 2014)

Jo stimmt.


----------



## ipodmac23 (13. Februar 2014)

Gibt es mittlerweile nun jemanden der das Bike schon besitzt? Wäre schön wenn derjenige mir mal ein paar schicken könnte


----------

